# CC revolver?



## dlsalva (Feb 20, 2008)

never really had much experience with a revolver and wanted to know what would be good to carry. There's no way i'm gonna carry it before i get used to it. right now i carry a glock 23, and i love it, but sometimes it seems like too much. looking for something smaller. any ideas?


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

Everyone loves their J-Frame Smiths. Like a 442 or a 642. You can get either shrouded or enclosed hammer. If your don't mind having a hammer, check out the Ruger sp101. Tauras makes the same guns as Smith (exact design) so check them out. Another one would be Charter Arms.


----------



## Ford Truck (Jan 7, 2008)

I've got a 2 1/2" Smith & Wesson Model 66 .357 I use for either concealed carry or open carry. I really like it. I have considered a J-frame Smith just fo concealed carry only or for a BUG. I use the Model 66 for a BUG when I'm packing my 4" Model 28 Highway Patrolman. I conceal the 4" with a shoulder holster and sometimes an IWB, but I'm getting too fat for the IWB.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Get a S&W M-36 or any of the J-frames that weight about 20oz. A Don hume belt slider and after about 5 mintues you will not know it's there. Keep practising between 7 and 20 feet till you can drill it in the 9 ring. You'll be good to go then. Good luck.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*638*

dlsalva: much has been written about the J frames and it's true. 
My carrying includes GP100 G17, G22 and SW638. I shoot Single actions for hunting and fun. A 638 will do single action or double. Goofing around at 100yds can and will give surprising results:mrgreen:


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Snubby Revolvers*

I just acquired a Charter Arms Bulldog .44 special. It is a pretty good
revolver. I owned one in the early 70's. It was a very good gun. It is one
that I wish I hadn't sold.

Anyway, if you are looking for a revolver for CCW use, consider the 
Bulldog. The .44 special cartridge is a very good caliber for CCW.


----------



## 54omle (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a S&W 642 and a Ruger sp-101. Of the two I prefer the ruger. The heavier sp-101 gives you less recoil. If you do get a S&W 642 get some different grips right away the originals are way small.


----------



## asskickinpeanuts (Feb 9, 2008)

I like my S&W 442. Fits right in my fanny pack. I tried my Glock 23 CC once so far. Feels more secure knowing I have 13+1 rds instead of 5. But the 442 is SO EASY to carry!


----------



## Rick H (Jul 29, 2007)

My revolver is a Charter Arms Bulldog Pug 44spcl. I traded a S&W .38 J frame for it. I wanted a larger caliber. Great gun!!


----------



## P35 (Jul 30, 2007)

I like my S&W m49. Carries easily in pocket or hip. Easy to hide. It coes places my EDC can't
cheers
J


----------



## longtooth (Feb 24, 2008)

I carry an Ruger SP101 as many of the above floks do.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

OMSBH44 said:


> I just acquired a Charter Arms Bulldog .44 special. It is a pretty good
> revolver. I owned one in the early 70's. It was a very good gun. It is one
> that I wish I hadn't sold.
> 
> ...


Sure wish I could find one myself. I have had several but let them go in trades and sold them. You don't see them at shows on the trading tables. The .38+P and the .44spl are my favorite cartridges.:smt1099


----------



## Willybone (Oct 26, 2007)

I bought an old S&W Model 36 for my first carry gun. I was worried it'd be too heavy on an ankle holster, but I'm totally used to it by now.
I use an Uncle Mike's ankle holster.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Bulldog Pug*

Baldy, I don't know which distributor my dealer uses, but he was able to
get one is just a few days. So, check with your favorite dealer.

Also, I've seen them on-line at Buds Guns and on GunBroker.com.

I did see one at a gunshow in Las Cruces, NM last month. So they are out
there.

I think my stainless is going to be a real good reliable carry
weapon.

Good luck finding yours!


----------

